# Error 2002 (HY000)



## MIKAELSON (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi, iI am in FreeBSD 9.3 and iI have MySQL 5.6 and when iI want to connect it iI have this error:

```
ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
```
Someone could help me ?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2015)

Either the socket doesn't exist or MySQL isn't running.


----------

